# iPad et adobe flash player



## jcfaggia (26 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je veux lire une video obtenue par un lien que l'on m'envoie, et  qui me dirige sur Facebook.
Là, un message m'înforme qu'il me faut la derniere version d'Adobe flash player  pour la lire, avec un lien pour la télécharger. Bien. Je clique sur le lien. 
Le problème c'est qu'un autre message m'informe que le téléchargement n'est pas possible sur mon appareil ( iPad 2 )
Je n'ai rien trouvé sur l'App Store qui puisse faire l'affaire. 
Une idée ??
Merci par avance
JCF


----------



## Gwen (27 Octobre 2013)

Une idée ? Oui, arrêter Facebook


----------



## rgi (27 Octobre 2013)

ou prendre une autre tablette! GN8 par exemple avec laquelle tu n'auras aucuns souçis!

Sinon il te faut passer par l'app facebook dispo sur le appstore


----------



## pascalformac (27 Octobre 2013)

ou prendre le lien de la video originale
et l'ouvrir hors facebook


----------



## r e m y (27 Octobre 2013)

Ou installer le navigateur internet Puffin qui sait lire le Flash


----------



## jcfaggia (27 Octobre 2013)

Merci à tous pour vos suggestions, je vais voir tout ça,  a part  :


-arrêter FB, helas incontournable dans beaucoup de cas. et ça ne résoud pas mon cas...
-Changer de tablette, 30 ans d'Apple on ne s'en va pas comme ça ! 

et quoi de mieux ?
Je  précise tout de même que j'ai l'appli FB mais que faire avec puisque  j'ai un lien qui m'ouvre FB en ne me laissant rien faire d'autre ?
Je précise aussi que je l'ouvre sur mon iPhone 4 sans problème.
Bonne journée


----------



## pascalformac (27 Octobre 2013)

jcfaggia a dit:


> Je  précise tout de même que j'ai l'appli FB mais que faire avec puisque  j'ai un lien qui m'ouvre FB en ne me laissant rien faire d'autre


appli bugguée
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4870794


----------



## jcfaggia (27 Octobre 2013)

Bien. Je vois que le cas est connu. Merci Pasclformac. Mais pas la solution... J'ai essayé de copier le lien et de le coller ds la recherche de l ´appli FB. Le résultat est le même, j'ai essayé dans Chrome, pareil. 
Avec Puffin, ça marche enfin, merci Remy, paraît que la version free est valable 15 jours, pas grave, c'est plus l'aspect technique qui m'interesse, je cherche a comprendre où ça coince. Vu que ça marche sur l'iphone, je pense que c'est l'ipad qui a qque chose qui ne va pas. 
Si il y en a que ça passionne voici le lien en question, le contenu n'est pas mal non plus...
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151576426352030


Je cherche de mon côté avec ce que j'ai. 
Merci encore
Jcf


----------



## pascalformac (27 Octobre 2013)

y a d'autres solutions
exemple dans les gratosses
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/peregrine-free-downloader/id496890130?mt=8


----------



## jcfaggia (27 Octobre 2013)

Pour info eregrine demande aussi flash player quand on fait un copié/ collé dans sa recherche.


----------

